# St. Louis County/Franklin County/Jefferson County finds



## the original morelmama

Hi fellow shroomers! It's kind of frustrating to read about someone finding morels (or not finding any) without knowing approximately where in Missouri they are hunting. Hopefully all of us who hunt in St. Louis metro and nearby areas will start posting here. 

I've been hunting morels for 58 years but I haven't been out yet this year so I have nothing to report yet. Good luck to everyone. It doesn't get any better than being in the serenity of the woods unless it's being in the serenity of the woods and seeing a mother load of morels!


----------



## The Big Oaf

Glad to have a St. Louis area set up. Have not been out yet either but lookin forward to my first hunt of the season.


----------



## the original morelmama

Went out for a couple of hours on Sunday. Did not find any. The woods looked early to me.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Went out for a few hours yesterday in southern Jefferson county. Found 13. Majority were along a sandy creek


----------



## beowulf75

Went out yesterday, Jefferson County, Hillsboro...high up
My spots that have produced for 20 years: nada
I’m going out today and see if I can get into some lower areas....
Good luck, everyone. Wish we’d get a couple of 70 F days after that nice weekend rain,


----------



## Stone county Missouri

mellowmushiestl said:


> Went out for a few hours yesterday in southern Jefferson county. Found 13. Majority were along a sandy creek


I'm in Lampe Missouri south of Branson and I'm thinking there under the deep leaves, I really don't like disturbing the area under the leaves too much, but I had to move a little leaves to see Wutz under them, but nothing so far, I was thinking they'd pop through today our tomorrow, where I'm at the leaves are deep, in I'm go out again in a few, we'll see


----------



## beowulf75

Stone county Missouri said:


> I'm in Lampe Missouri south of Branson and I'm thinking there under the deep leaves, I really don't like disturbing the area under the leaves too much, but I had to move a little leaves to see Wutz under them, but nothing so far, I was thinking they'd pop through today our tomorrow, where I'm at the leaves are deep, in I'm go out again in a few, we'll see


Good luck


----------



## the original morelmama

Tried another spot today near me that use to produce a good amount of blacks. I didn't find any, but they've been getting less every year so maybe that spot is done. I have to say the woods are much farther along than they were on Sunday.


----------



## Cap'n_Stems

Went out for 1 1/2 hrs yesterday in St. Louis county. No dice. Hopefully the rain last night will help.


----------



## beowulf75

Okay, I’ve been out to proven hot spots for 20 years. Been out 2-3 hours daily since Monday.
Now, I’ve found ticks. Lots of ‘em. Morels? Two. That’s right, I’ve found probably 7 box tortoises, but two morels.
WTH?


----------



## elitenaut

Found today in st louis county. I feel like the flooding over the past few years has really killed much of the river bottoms. A lot of my proven spots arent producing either. Luckily I have some backup spots


----------



## ckorte

Found 20 miles east of St. Louis


----------



## Menkovic

the original morelmama said:


> Hi fellow shroomers! It's kind of frustrating to read about someone finding morels (or not finding any) without knowing approximately where in Missouri they are hunting. Hopefully all of us who hunt in St. Louis metro and nearby areas will start posting here.
> 
> I've been hunting morels for 58 years but I haven't been out yet this year so I have nothing to report yet. Good luck to everyone. It doesn't get any better than being in the serenity of the woods unless it's being in the serenity of the woods and seeing a mother load of morels!


Found some big ones in desoto.


----------



## joemoris

Thursday I found @15 in 3 hours in my prime spot that has produced 120 lbs last 20 years. Bad season due to temps. Now warming up, but drying out.


----------



## MOLLY13

the original morelmama said:


> Hi fellow shroomers! It's kind of frustrating to read about someone finding morels (or not finding any) without knowing approximately where in Missouri they are hunting. Hopefully all of us who hunt in St. Louis metro and nearby areas will start posting here.
> 
> I've been hunting morels for 58 years but I haven't been out yet this year so I have nothing to report yet. Good luck to everyone. It doesn't get any better than being in the serenity of the woods unless it's being in the serenity of the woods and seeing a mother load of morels!


----------



## MOLLY13

the original morelmama said:


> Hi fellow shroomers! It's kind of frustrating to read about someone finding morels (or not finding any) without knowing approximately where in Missouri they are hunting. Hopefully all of us who hunt in St. Louis metro and nearby areas will start posting here.
> 
> I've been hunting morels for 58 years but I haven't been out yet this year so I have nothing to report yet. Good luck to everyone. It doesn't get any better than being in the serenity of the woods unless it's being in the serenity of the woods and seeing a mother load of morels!


----------



## MOLLY13

the original morelmama said:


> Hi fellow shroomers! It's kind of frustrating to read about someone finding morels (or not finding any) without knowing approximately where in Missouri they are hunting. Hopefully all of us who hunt in St. Louis metro and nearby areas will start posting here.
> 
> I've been hunting morels for 58 years but I haven't been out yet this year so I have nothing to report yet. Good luck to everyone. It doesn't get any better than being in the serenity of the woods unless it's being in the serenity of the woods and seeing a mother load of morels!


Hunted yesterday in Wentzville MO














only found 4


----------



## beowulf75

Menkovic said:


> Found some big ones in desoto.


I’m close to DeSoto.
Care to share?
Not your morels. Not your hunting ground. Can you elaborate as to what kind of environment you found them in? Species of tree? Bottom land? Hills? Facing slope, etc.?
I’ve never come up as dry as this year is going!


----------



## beowulf75

Yep.
Mother Nature is really...uh...”urinating me off” this spring.


----------



## Johnny Cheung

Went out a few times this past week in southern Jefferson county Missouri and found 4 total. Was thinking my spot ed bad but, sounds like everyone else aren't doing to well either. Has anyone found any around this area this year??


----------



## beowulf75

Johnny Cheung said:


> Went out a few times this past week in southern Jefferson county Missouri and found 4 total. Was thinking my spot ed bad but, sounds like everyone else aren't doing to well either. Has anyone found any around this area this year??


I’ve never witnessed a morel season as wretched as this one. Been hiking my buhonkas off. Here’s the labor of my efforts over the past three days.
Isn’t she a beaut?


----------



## morelsxs

She is! And she's one more than I have so far this year.


----------



## the original morelmama

Just got back out for the first time since last week. Clearly we were not the only one in our spots because I saw a few picked stems - Arrgh! However, we did find 22 after a LOT of walking. Most were large grays and a few were average sized yellows. We hunted in St. Louis county.


----------



## the original morelmama

joemoris said:


> Thursday I found @15 in 3 hours in my prime spot that has produced 120 lbs last 20 years. Bad season due to temps. Now warming up, but drying out.


 That says it all! We had the same experience today. Our very best areas only produced 22 and we were in the woods for 8 hours. My little old body is draggin!


----------



## the original morelmama

beowulf75 said:


> View attachment 5746
> 
> I’ve never witnessed a morel season as wretched as this one. Been hiking my buhonkas off. Here’s the labor of my efforts over the past three days.
> Isn’t she a beaut?


I feel your pain. Let's hope for rain!


----------



## beowulf75

the original morelmama said:


> Just got back out for the first time since last week. Clearly we were not the only one in our spots because I saw a few picked stems - Arrgh! However, we did find 22 after a LOT of walking. Most were large grays and a few were average sized yellows. We hunted in St. Louis county.


I’m about convinced morels are extinct - like dodos, T-rexes, and the Democratic Party.


----------



## beowulf75

Okay, here’s one for you:
Found about 8 minuscule grays today in Imperial, Mo. Found a big, fresh False/Red morel (Gyromitra).
This gives me new hope as they’re usually the first to flush. Maybe the morels will get serious after the rains this week?


----------



## craig1560

Looks like the warm temps this week mixed with the rain incoming on Thursday might make for a great weekend.


----------



## beowulf75

I’m hoping, but fear it may be a bit too warm.
We’ll see.


----------



## MarkB

They are up right now in St. Louis county. I found some nice greys and a few yellows the two days ago. A friend told me he found a few pounds today. The ones I found and he found were in the creek bottoms. This rain coming should really help things along. Here's a pic of mine


----------



## the original morelmama

MarkB said:


> View attachment 6045
> They are up right now in St. Louis county. I found some nice greys and a few yellows the two days ago. A friend told me he found a few pounds today. The ones I found and he found were in the creek bottoms. This rain coming should really help things along. Here's a pic of mine


Nice pic! I'm having trouble getting out this season. Hate to go on weekends but probably will give it a try this weekend. Hopefully the rain will bring them out.


----------



## the original morelmama

Found 18 today. Unlike some of the fresh ones people are posting in photos, almost all of ours are at the end. Another day or so and they would have been inedible. Left 7 on the ground because they were too far gone.


----------



## elitenaut

Dont give up folks im out right now and just found some super fresh yellows. Creek bottoms seem to be the theme. Heres what the woods looks like around me


----------



## elitenaut

A little under half the first paper towel picked today. Gonna fry the good ones. The plate you see in the back will be simmered in a pot with water, onion and spices to make mushroom stock cuz they are a little older and dried out but still very useful!


----------

